# BANDUNG(INDONESIA) PICTURES



## Trip2Java (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This mall looks very nice ^^


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Bandung's SkyLine..


----------



## Trip2Java (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Trip2Java (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Very interesting photos of Bandung....I find them really charming.  :cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, those last ones are really great, and charming


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Pasar baru Area from detik.com


----------



## Trip2Java (Feb 6, 2007)

*GH UNIVERSAL BANDUNG*


----------



## Trip2Java (Feb 6, 2007)

*Overview Bandung (by Green Love)..
*

*View 1 (Skyline random)*



*View 2 (Hotel and apartment)*




*View 3 (Rarely viewed)*



*View 4 (Rarely viewed again..)*



*View 5 (Classic..)*





*Last.. Romantic night.. Keep Bandung Beautiful..!*


[/


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

San Miguel Beer... best beer in the world a product of the Philippines...



Trip2Java said:


> lotta thanx:cheers:here for u from bandung people
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Bandung People
> (Braga Season Pride : Thanksgiving Parade )*
> ...


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

Trip2Java said:


> *Overview Bandung (by Green Love)..
> *
> 
> *View 1 (Skyline random)*
> ...


Yay!
Bandung,my hometown is growing up!!!


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

More Pics from Indonesia SSC:



Trip2Java said:


> Original Posted By Green Love
> 
> PROJECT FINISHED
> 
> ...





Trip2Java said:


> JJS Plaza BIP


----------



## Trip2Java (Feb 6, 2007)

Lotta Thx Guy's

REPOST

*G.H UNIVERSAL BUILDING*

















































*Overview Bandung (by Green Love)..
*

*View 1 (Skyline random)*






*View 2 (Rarely viewed)*



*View 3 (Rarely viewed again..)*



*View 4 (Classic..)*





*Last.. Romantic night.. Keep Bandung Beautiful..!*



BY Green Love







HILTON






THE LUXTON


*MONPERA BUILDING*


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~ (Dec 12, 2008)

TANGKUBAN PERAHU MOUNTAIN,near Bandung


----------



## tollfreak (Jul 23, 2008)

Pics from indonesia SSC


dhani_aja said:


> Beberapa Gambar Bandung,,
> 
> Lippo Tower
> 
> ...


**** Butik Apartement










dhani_aja said:


> Foto2 dari pak Ikhlasul Amal:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

[email protected]@


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bandung is indeed beautiful


----------



## Balandra (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah i agree, 
that's indonesia 4th biggest city


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

beautiful


----------



## Trip2Java (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Perhaps the best (so far) night view of the city


----------



## Green Love (Mar 1, 2009)

Bandung Skyline View


----------



## Green Love (Mar 1, 2009)

Hilton Hotel (by Pauche Photography)


----------



## Green Love (Mar 1, 2009)

Monumental Building Architecture 

Gedung Sate



Gedung Merdeka



Savoy Homan



Vila Isola


----------



## Green Love (Mar 1, 2009)

PASUPATI BRIDGE VIEW


----------



## Green Love (Mar 1, 2009)

Some of the famous STREET in town

Jalan Braga



Jalan Asia Afrika 


Jalan Merdeka


Jalan Ir.H Juanda (****)


Jalan Cihampelas


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful place. Interesting city no doubt. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Bandung


----------



## Green Love (Mar 1, 2009)

Bandung
There are some magnificent structures still in tact…..Art Deco at its grandest in the Savoy Homan and Preanger Hotels. Charlie Chaplin liked it so much that he stayed 3 times at the Savoy Homann. Some of the rooms are still originally furnished with 20's and 30's fittings. The moment one steps in the door of this building, it's a trip back in History.

Here is The Best Art Deco " Savoy Homan"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos as well


----------



## Green Love (Mar 1, 2009)

The Mountain City View



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## philipdj (Jun 11, 2009)

greatttttttttt....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking great and beautiful


----------



## Don KingKong (Mar 29, 2010)

*Bandung's hill and mountain*

*Tangkuban Perahu Mountain in north Bandung*

























*Kawah Putih (White crater) in south bandung*









*Tea plantation in malabar south Bandung*









*Lembang (north suburb of bandung)*

















*Planetarium Boscha in lembang Bandung
1930s*








*now - 2000s*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful photos as well


----------



## Don KingKong (Mar 29, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Beautiful photos as well


Thanks christos-greece :cheers:


----------



## Ujang Pintu (Jun 18, 2010)

I love this city so much... <3 <3


----------



## kang rey (May 29, 2009)

The city is rich in natural beauty, I really love the atmosphere of the city at night


----------



## D3Y (May 29, 2010)

Our city is awesome, at least for those who have never visited, unfortunately we are not a good mayor in performance. still much work to be completed towards the better.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

another Mr Dochan Pics


dochan said:


> Kantor Pusat Bank Jabar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

by me
beberapa foto.. banyaknya street scape..


1. Gedung Sate dari Monumen Kebangkitan Kota Bandung.. Full by flower...









2. Masjid Agung Kota Baru Parahiangan (design by Ridwan Kamil(my Fav Arch man))









3 Intersior Masjid Agung KBP









4. Minnaret Masjid Agung Jawa Barat.. the tallest minnaret di Indonesia..









5. Kawasan Asia Afrika.. Panin Bank Tower.


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

6. kalo kang dey dan kang dochan dari atas minnaret,, saya coba dari jalannya.. asia afrika street..









7. asia afrika street arah jalan sudirman,, yang sebentar lagi diramaikan dengan 4 tower 20fl. hehehe









8. ternyata, ada alasan gedung BRI arsitekturnya seperti itu.. LIKE FATHER LIKE SON









9. Asia Afrika street... mudah2an proyek kawasan ini cepat UP dan Rise.. kaya bgt skylinenya. hehe









10. Soeta Area


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

11. soeta area from away









12. some building di kawasan Bandung tengah,, banyaknya terhalangi









13. Buah Batu Park Complex.. 









14. sayang cuacanya kurang OK.. jadi skylinenya kurang nenadang terlihat









15. BSM Complex..


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

ikut posting ya semua,, bandung diambil hari ini,,, tapi sayang udara kurang mendukung,, beberapakali pas mau ambil foto ditanya ' dari TV mana kang? sama penduduk sekitar,, hihihi,, mentang2 badan saya gede plus putih, disangka orang media' hehehe


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/1006274.jpg/


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

saya suka yang ini :cheers:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

by Mr CP


cyberprince said:


> ^^ wuih langsung uda ada bannernya di main forum :cheers:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

By Mr Dochan


dochan said:


>


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

by me again
intermezo dikit ya akang sekalian.. hehehe..

1. area alun2 masjid agung Jawa Barat. maen gelembung sabun. hehe









2. **** Pakar









3. some old Arch..









4. Asia Afrika @ night.









5. one of the oldest Hotel in Bandung


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

By Mr CP


cyberprince said:


> http://barefoot-pedestrian.devianta...lar in:photography/civilization bandung&qo=43
> 
> 
> http://fadeyjevera.deviantart.com/a...tography/civilization sort:time bandung&qo=17


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

by Mr CP


cyberprince said:


> Panorama @Hotel Grand Preanger by Ghaghah Vektoretro, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Panorama TP & Manglayang by Ghaghah Vektoretro, on Flickr


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

by Mr Dey


D3Y said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4102/4868476237_c0ec027937_z.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

By AA COY


aa coy said:


> view kota bdg kearah utara dr menara mesjid agung
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

by Mr CP


cyberprince said:


> DSC_4074 e by mahesa.nugroho, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kebon bibit BDG by [email protected], on Flickr
> ...


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

by me again
sisi lain bandung (cie judulnya udah kaya apa aja hehe)..
diambil dari Lt. 6 Gd. Fakultas Hukum Unisba, Rangga Gading, ****. 
hari ini... fresh fresh..
Kawasan Jl. Lombok








Kawasan Jl.Merdeka, terlihat Green.. hehe








Holiday In Bandung Hotel








Kawasan Stasiun Bandung








Kawasan Taman Sari bawah








Kawasan Bandung Tengah dan Selatan


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

Pasupati dikepung pohon








ini yang kata kang Dey Mother Icon Bandung,, Gedung Sate dari Jauh







:cheers:


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

...


D3Y said:


>


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

.....


D3Y said:


>


----------



## endar (Jul 27, 2011)

......


D3Y said:


> eta salahsahiji nu bikin bandung jadi lautan cahaya teh nya a ?


----------

